
Show HN: HN Store - raimonds
http://www.hnstore.co/
======
famousactress
Neat! I'm surprised to see no affiliate links. Seems like an obvious way to
cover expenses.

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for your feedback! I'm newbie here. Is it OK to use affiliate links on
projects like this?

~~~
nlh
As others have said, totally ok. Everyone should have a chance to make some
money from a project like this.

Shameless plug: check out <http://viglink.com> to get it done. Sign up, one
piece of JS, everything gets automatically affiliated. CEO is a major HN
addict (and friend, in the interest of disclosure).

~~~
PankajGhosh
Neat idea. Though FAQ links on viglink.com do not seem to work (atleast in
Chrome). <http://www.viglink.com/faq> <http://www.viglink.com/support/faq>

~~~
unfletch
Thanks for bringing that up. It's fixed.

------
DanielBMarkham
There are a lot of other HN-ish sites. Usually with post like this everybody
mentions t hem. Here's a top-level comment to put them under.

Shameless plug for my own site: <http://hn-books.com>

On mine, if you pick a book, say "Four Steps To The Epiphany", you get a
review, a video, and about half-way down in a tabbed box called "the buzz", an
up-to-date synopsis of what hackers think about the book from all the major
sites. [http://www.hn-books.com/Books/The-Four-Steps-To-The-
Epiphany...](http://www.hn-books.com/Books/The-Four-Steps-To-The-Epiphany.htm)

Bunch of other sites with similar (and sometimes better) features. I wanted to
collect a list, but never got around to it.

~~~
Udo
The "questions" widget is broken. For example, on the Four Steps page there
are three links, all ending in 404 like this one: [http://hn-
books.com/v1Main.htm#Q=1&Q2=1](http://hn-books.com/v1Main.htm#Q=1&Q2=1)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I'll be danged. They sure don't do they?

The whole website is static, a templating engine which runs in f# on mono
generates it. I haven't rebuilt the side in, gosh, a year? Two?

Looks like I had some bad data. Thanks for the heads-up.

Note that you can still use the "AnswerQuestions" page to create your own book
lists and share them. So, for instance, if I wanted to give you my top 3 books
for smart people, I could link like this: [http://www.hn-
books.com#B0=29&B1=161&B2=133&BC=3...](http://www.hn-
books.com#B0=29&B1=161&B2=133&BC=3&E0=1&EC=1&FC=0&QC=0&Name=Daniel)

So the home page is working. Must be something else.

Thanks again.

~~~
Udo
Anytime :)

------
captn3m0
Nice execution. I really like it. Especially that you decided to do both "all
time", and "Recent mentions"

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for the kind words!

------
ChrisNorstrom
Hmm... Well I don't have a book but I did launch a premium 15x25 square-less
wall calendar. It's at it's lowest price $6.99 since calendar buying season is
over and I'm overstocked by 200. So it's quite a good deal considering similar
calendars are $15 at Staples, OfficeMax, & OfficeDepot.

[https://dayonepp.com/products-page/product-
category/calendar...](https://dayonepp.com/products-page/product-
category/calendar-with-shipping-correctly-calculated/)

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
OoooH. I thought the HN store was a collection of products / books that HN
members have MADE or WRITTEN. I didn't realize it was just a curated list.
Nevermind about my calendar then.

~~~
raimonds
> _products / books that HN members have MADE or WRITTEN_

That's a great idea for a service.

------
josephb
Looks great, I like how plain and simple it is.

It would be interesting to include some other data, like top wikipedia links
etc.

Also the right hand column can sometimes feel a bit disconnected from the left
when there is a long line of text in the left column.

Maybe some shading across both columns under the header text would help?

Keep iterating!

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for your feedback! I'm very bad at design so I kept UI as minimal as
possible. But I will try to iterate on it. I like your idea about shading.

------
javadi82
If it is OK, could you please describe at a high-level on the de-duplication
involved in mapping the following 3 links to a single book - a)
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=836633> b)
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527084> c)
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1718951> because the amazon links
contained in the HN comment links are all very different but still point to
the same book - "Javascript: The Good Parts".

~~~
raimonds
I extract ASIN (Amazon ID) from URL and then use Amazon API to get so called
"parent ASIN" (to acount for different editions like paperback, ebook etc).

------
pak
One quick plug: the Hacker News Sidebar under Chrome WebStore hasn't been
updated since 2011 and doesn't work any more. My fork of it is more up to
date:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
sideba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
sidebar/ngljhffenbmdjobakjplnlbfkeabbpma)

It's useful if you want to know that there's a comment thread for any given
website that you are browsing.

------
tucson
Good idea.

I'd be interested in the same for web apps / web services.

------
spangborn
Sweet! I wonder if there's a way to gauge public opinion on these links - one
of the apps obviously has some awful reviews on iTunes (Vapor). It'd help keep
people away from apps that are doing malicious things like stealing contacts
and uploading them to their servers.

A link to where the item was mentioned would be cool too, in addition to
popping up the mention.

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for your feedback! "# mentions" is actually a trigger for pop-up that
has a list of links to stories/comments item was mentioned in.

------
thehodge
Would be great if you could also add links to audible, I'm always looking for
hacker recommended audiobooks

------
_chrismccreadie
This is fantastic. One thought - once you have some data on the top 20 (say
over 3 months) you could keep track of items that regularly come up in HN
discussions. Show them as popular or regularly mentioned.

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for your feedback! Now I use number of mentions, aggregated points,
number of users and their aggregated karma to build lists of top items.

------
cheeaun
I think your email address points to the wrong domain? s/com/co

~~~
raimonds
Damn, thanks for the heads up!

------
negrit
This is actually a good idea you should also add filters (like "Only books
from paul Graham on Amazon") and a search box.

And for the UI... well hackernews style I guess.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Careful with copying the livery of hackernews as it may contribute to a
successful claim for passing off or similar trademark-y infringement claims.

------
Splendor
Off-topic, but I just wanted to let you know that I use another one of your
sites (Lessmeme.com) everyday and I think I'm in love with you.

~~~
raimonds
Wow, thanks, this is very encouraging!

------
tzaman
What is it?

~~~
raimonds
This is an index of all the links to Amazon/iTunes/Google Play/Chrome WebStore
on HN (submissions and comments). You can click "# mentions" to see relevant
HN stories/comments.

------
tpsc
Neat idea. I was looking for book recommendations here on HN just yesterday.

~~~
raimonds
Thanks, tpsc! Another great source for book recommendations is "Ask HN: Best
books you read in 2012" thread <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4966230>.

------
ivzar
Great site. Add tweet/fb share buttons to help others find it.

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for your suggestion! I have a tweet button but it's only on "#
mentions" pop-up.

------
GhotiFish
Watch out, if it gains traction, it will be gamed.

~~~
raimonds
That would be nice. :)

I take into account points and karma of users to build list of top items.

------
firesofmay
So clean and well made! Thumbs up

~~~
raimonds
Many thanks for your kind words! I'm not a designer so this is almost vanilla
Twitter Bootstrap and all the kudos should go to them.

